# any online retailers of plants?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

i know of the plant guy, and shrimp fever, are there any other online retailers for plants? or forums. i would imagine out west theres gota be something.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28247&zenid=cd95207060c3bf21f26a0601b7348643

Great people to deal with.
--
Paul


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

*online plant sales*

found this place. they just started online sales

http://shop.aquariumswest.com/Tropica_Aquatic_Plants_s/1889.htm


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

jonstreets said:


> found this place. they just started online sales
> 
> http://shop.aquariumswest.com/Tropica_Aquatic_Plants_s/1889.htm


Aquariums West is a great shop. If you want Tropica then we are cheaper for all of the Tropica varieties and you don't have to worry about shipping. We receive Tropica very 2 weeks on Tuesdays like clockwork and requests from their catalogue are always welcome at the time of order (previous Tuesday). There are some varieties from their website that aren't allowed into Canada (no Vallisneria species or aponogeton crispus Red) but that is only a small fraction of what is allowed. We receive the Tropica in stock list every Monday and can tell you if your request is likely to arrive.

We do get requests for rare varieties of plants and sometimes do get them but many are not commercially grown and usually get into the hobby by other plant hobbyists and not by the large foreign plant farms.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/aquarium-plants/


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

menagerie said:


> Aquariums West is a great shop. If you want Tropica then we are cheaper for all of the Tropica varieties and you don't have to worry about shipping. We receive Tropica very 2 weeks on Tuesdays like clockwork and requests from their catalogue are always welcome at the time of order (previous Tuesday). There are some varieties from their website that aren't allowed into Canada (no Vallisneria species or aponogeton crispus Red) but that is only a small fraction of what is allowed. We receive the Tropica in stock list every Monday and can tell you if your request is likely to arrive.
> 
> We do get requests for rare varieties of plants and sometimes do get them but many are not commercially grown and usually get into the hobby by other plant hobbyists and not by the large foreign plant farms.
> 
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/aquarium-plants/


Definitely check out Menagerie if you're able ... makes ordering online unnecessary for the most part.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

